# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Turbo x TXV-32 Mainboard

## EMUDELTA

Αν έχει κάποιος τη Mainboard από το TXV-32 του Turbox ή αν ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω και να αγοράσω.
Κωδικός Mainboard : 17MB82-2

----------


## gg4a

τι προβλημα εχει?
επισης πιο ειναι το μοντελο της τηλεορασης ακριβως?

----------


## EMUDELTA

Γεια σου gg4a.
Το μοντέλο της είναι τοTXV-32.
Αρχικά είχε ήχο χωρίς εικόνα και έπρεπε να το βγάζω από την πρίζα για κανά λεπτό για να φέρει και εικόνα και αυτό όχι πάντα.Σε προσπάθεια μου να κάνω μετρήσεις έκανα κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα και άρπαξε ένα ic που λέει επάνω qvb οπότε και μπήκα στη διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του.

----------


## EMUDELTA

Να σημειώσω δε ότι ο οπίσθιος φωτισμός λειτουργεί κανονικά και το power board μου βγάζει κανονικά τις τάσεις.

----------


## LouCi4er

Φιλε,μπορεις να μου πεις αν ειναι ευκολο ποιο πανελ φοραει?Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## scarface5323

καλησπέρα,έχω καλή από τηλεόραση που έσπασε το πάνελ μονο

----------


## EMUDELTA

Φίλε μου louci4er συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Το πάνελ που φοράει είναι το VES315WNVS-01-B.

----------


## EMUDELTA

Φίλε μου scarface5323 με ενδιαφέρει. Αν μπορούσες να μου στείλεις μία φωτογραφία με τα νούμερα που έχει επάνω.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## LouCi4er

> Φίλε μου louci4er συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Το πάνελ που φοράει είναι το VES315WNVS-01-B.


Δεν υπαρχει θεμα,τι λες τωρα.Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

----------


## scarface5323

> Φίλε μου scarface5323 με ενδιαφέρει. Αν μπορούσες να μου στείλεις μία φωτογραφία με τα νούμερα που έχει επάνω.
> Ευχαριστώ


IMG_20190406_115132.jpg
IMG_20190406_115126.jpg
IMG_20190406_115128.jpg

----------


## EMUDELTA

Φίλε μου scarface5323 σε ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν μου κάνει γιατί η δικιά σου γράφει 17mb82s και εγώ ψάχνω την 17mb82-2. Η διαφορά τους είναι ότι συνεργάζονται με διαφορετικό πάνελ η κάθε μία.

----------


## scarface5323

νασε καλά κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Γεια σου gg4a.
> Το μοντέλο της είναι τοTXV-32.
> Αρχικά είχε ήχο χωρίς εικόνα και έπρεπε να το βγάζω από την πρίζα για κανά λεπτό για να φέρει και εικόνα και αυτό όχι πάντα.Σε προσπάθεια μου να κάνω μετρήσεις έκανα κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα και άρπαξε ένα ic που λέει επάνω qvb οπότε και μπήκα στη διαδικασία αντικατάστασης του.


Το qvb δεν έχει κωδικό θέσης να βρεις τι ακριβώς είναι και ψάχνεις πλακέτα; είναι το tlv 62065 είναι bga και εύκολη η αντικατάσταση του, από εκεί βγαίνουν οι τάσεις για όλους τουςdc/dc μετατροπείς στην main

----------


## EMUDELTA

ΝίκοςΛαρισα σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου, έχω κάνει την αντικατάσταση του tlv 62065 δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά η τηλεόραση είναι μη λειτουργική.Τη βάζω στο ρεύμα αναβοσβηνει το λεντακι καμία πέντε φορές, ενεργοποιεί τα λετν του οπίσθιου φωτισμού και μένει εκεί χωρίς να δέχεται και καμία εντολή από τηλεκοντρόλ η το διακόπτη που είναι πάνω στην τηλεόραση.Νομιζω ότι χρειάζεται να κάνω ενημέρωση μέσω USB αλλά δεν έχω το αρχείο.

----------

